# Lost noseplugs (not on the river)



## mandyk (Aug 18, 2004)

Please Help.

Has anyone found my noseplugs - the white rubber industrial-strength kind on a thin nylon cord - possibly dropped in the parking lot for McMurry pond in Fort Collins around noon on Thursday June 8th.

I'd be delighted to get them back, 

Mandy


----------

